# Just some fun



## Lennyg3 (Mar 28, 2013)

A quick video of me extinguishing a fire. haha

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpWVBmFuxoI


----------



## Paul Marx (Mar 28, 2013)

When I had the jet on my boat , we were out playing around . There was this one girl on a jetski that kept spraying me . I tilted my motor up and waited for her to come around behind me . If you own a jet "DO NOT USE IT TO NAIL PEOPLE WITH" . I literally knocked her off the jetski . I didn't think it would have been that bad , but I was wrong. They sure do throw some water weight . :lol:


----------



## Lennyg3 (Apr 2, 2013)

They def have some power behind them! Haha


----------



## Seth (Apr 2, 2013)

They do a good job of bathing cattle too! :mrgreen: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-tOa01Ur7Y


----------



## Lennyg3 (Apr 2, 2013)

Seth said:


> They do a good job of bathing cattle too! :mrgreen:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-tOa01Ur7Y




I've seen your vid before. I lol'd :lol:


----------

